# Seattle



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK

From the Seattle Times:



> All-Star Lauren Jackson, a restricted free agent, is still negotiating her contract and isn't expected until Monday, which still would put her into camp earlier than past seasons. Center Kamila Vodichkova won't arrive until May 16, while guard Kate Paye may not return at all. Paye, who recently graduated from Stanford law school, lost her veteran status under the new agreement. Instead of making the veteran minimum of $42,000 or even last season's $40,000, Paye would have to play for $30,000, which has her contemplating retirement. "We're trying to find some wiggle room under the cap for Kate, but it's tough," McKinney said. Kate Starbird said she was the one that informed Paye of her decreased status and understands how Paye feels. "It's quite a sacrifice for her," Starbird said. "I'm sure there are other reasons, too, but that's happening a lot with the veteran players. And what you're going to find is that the league will be full of really young players and stars — that's it."


I am still waiting to see the fallout from Cap issues...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

From the Seattle PI:



> Alisa Burras, the former Portland center acquired by the Storm in last week's dispersal draft, called Seattle a perfect fit for her. "Just from meeting everybody that works here, wow!" Burras said. "I've been with other teams and the GM doesn't come up to you and ask how you're doing. It's a family oriented thing here."


LINK 

I am happy to see Burras there. I think they needed her big body in the post. I also and happy to see Stacey Thomas there. Stacey is one of the best defenders I have ever seen. Tully will arrive at camp late, she is still playing in Hungary. No surprise that you see three former Portland Fire players there with Storm Assistant Jessie Kenlaw there.

With Bird leading the way, I am excited to see what Anne Donovan can do with this team!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> LINK
> 
> From the Seattle Times:
> ...


Ouch.

Pretty nice to be able to fallback on being a lawyer.


----------



## jrod_1939 (May 2, 2003)

*Cap issues*

Hey Gymmie,
Do ya really think that the fans will really hear about cap issues. For the marquee teams, I don't believe we ever will.:twave:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Cap issues*



> Originally posted by <b>jrod_1939</b>!
> Hey Gymmie,
> Do ya really think that the fans will really hear about cap issues. For the marquee teams, I don't believe we ever will.:twave:


Officially? No. But I bet a lot of it will leak out.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Returning starters Bird and Adia Barnes and free-agent Stacey Thomas were the best-conditioned, in Donovan's eyes. Donovan said free-agent Alisa Burras, picked up in the dispersal draft, was the only player out of shape.


Now there is NOTHING surprising about that. Stacey's in shape, as always. Burras is out of shape.


Another Article


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*TULLY ARRIVES*

LINK 

The article called Tully 5'7" - what is she 5'4" at best?



> Donovan named Sue Bird and Sandy Brondello as her starting backcourt. Alisa Burras will start at center, with the three and four spots still open.


----------

